
How to make more good decisions - appletonfisker
https://blogofjake.com/2020/07/23/how-to-make-more-good-decisions/
======
charlieflowers
The intro had me hooked. Where's the article?

(If that's all there is, then I'm being a bit snarky but I think it is valid
criticism. If I missed some link somewhere, then apologies, and please point
me to it so I can read the rest).

------
kikki
The amount of content on this post to the size of the page was a bad decision

------
darth_avocado
The diagram is misleading and not represent what the post says

